# Budgie illness



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

Is it common for budgies to get sick, in less than 1 year I have had 5 budgies and 2 have passed away. Priscilla was only 3 months old when she had a sudden heart attack and now Norman, I only had him 5 months. I was never sure of Normans age though. Do buds get sick often? What is there average life span? do the exhibition types live shorter lives? I have 2 of those. I love them all so much but can't bear the pain when they go. I have 1 dog, 1 cat and 2 rabbits and now only 3 buds, but my budgies are my fav pets and I couldn't imagine my life without them ever again but I can't stand the pain when they get sick or die suddenly. Is it common. Thank you 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Emma,

Budgies are fragile creatures and are very susceptible to different illnesses.

When you get birds from a store that deals with "birdie-mills" or from a breeder who does not follow best practices in breeding for health and temperament, then the chances the birds you get will have weakened genetics and a compromised immune system are greatly increased.

Having a budgie that lives to be 10 or 12 years old or older is not as common as it was a few decades ago.

If you are fortunate enough to find a responsible and ethical breeder, and the bird receives the best possible diet and care, then its chances for a long lifespan increase.

Because English Budgies have been bred to achieve a specific look and "standard" for show, they generally have a shorter life-span than American/Show type budgies. 
It's the same principle one encounters with purebred dogs.

*


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you ,Norman was from a pet store , I didn't buy him, my partner did. I have been back to the pet store since and the conditions weren't very good, so many of the birds were poor looking. If I ever decide to get another I will look into a reputable breeder. Is it OK to give my budgies the milk thistle and dandelion root I had for Norman even though they have no issues or will it encourage health problems?.

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee and lifespan is something I have discussed with my vet. He has over 30 years experience and sees a lot of budgies in his practice. The lifespan has decreased over the decades because of what FaeryBee has stated.
It's really a shame because they are such wonderful little creatures. In my experience I had one that lived to be 8 years but others not as fortunate, I have had them die at 6 months, 15 months and beyond. Each time a necropsy was done to verify the cause. I usually get my birds from a shelter so usually there is no history and I assume that they were most likely originally from a pet store which probably means they came from a birdie mill. They still deserve love and care and the best life you can give them, unfortunately the odds are against them genetically.


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

I guess I'm going to have to make the most of them,Like all animals i suppose, none of them live long enough that is there only fault. Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is fine to give your remaining budgies milk thistle and dandelion root. :hug:*


----------

